# First Paid Engagement session.. C&C Please!



## LizzyQ (May 11, 2008)

Here are my first engagement photos for a friend of mine. Please offer C&C. THanks!

The first ones are my favorites and the last ones are the couple's faves. 

















Honorable mentions & candids...


----------



## SpeedTrap (May 12, 2008)

Why Did you post this in two different areas?


----------



## LizzyQ (May 12, 2008)

SpeedTrap said:


> Why Did you post this in two different areas?



sorry.. i posted it over there before I realized it should be over here. :blushing:


----------



## BuZzZeRkEr (May 12, 2008)

Congradulations on your first paid shoot!! I remember mine.  It's an exciting/anxious moment when you put your work out there for the clients to view for the first time.  So, how did your clients like your work?  Any feedback from them?


----------



## LizzyQ (May 13, 2008)

BuZzZeRkEr said:


> Congradulations on your first paid shoot!! I remember mine.  It's an exciting/anxious moment when you put your work out there for the clients to view for the first time.  So, how did your clients like your work?  Any feedback from them?



She loves them! They can't decide which is their favorite to use for their invitations, but wants to frame a lot of the candid shots.


----------



## bikefreax (May 13, 2008)

They are nice but I wish they would have worn something other than concert t-shirts.


----------



## Parago (May 13, 2008)

I think you did well for your first paid job, congrats. I, too, don't like the band shirts, but hey, if that's their thing.. why not?

Some of the shots seem a little overexposed which causes you to loose detail; the ones in the shade are nicely done. Are you planning on doing any Photoshop work to them?

Would you mind if I gave it a shot?


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 13, 2008)

These need post processing work.


----------



## Parago (May 13, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> These need post processing work.



I agree.. here's my go at them.


----------



## LizzyQ (May 13, 2008)

bikefreax said:


> They are nice but I wish they would have worn something other than concert t-shirts.



I know.. but that's what they wanted. 



Parago said:


> I agree.. here's my go at them.



awesome.. thanks..  :mrgreen:

anyone is welcome to make their own edits too.. it helps me learn more.. so go for it!


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 13, 2008)

:hailarago!  The master!

Here was my go at the first one.. the highlights are blown and it was really low res.. It might be too warm.  But anyhoo..


ignore me.  the color is off and i don't have the patience to fix it right now!!


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 13, 2008)

Nice shots man!  Good work on your first gig.  I agree the shots could benefit from some gentle post work.


Parago, What did you do to the third pic? It looks like you increased saturation, added a bit of contrast, darkened background, added some bloom, some vignetting and...is that some radial motion blur as well?  Or are my eyes deceiving me.

Yikes!  Good work.

Although I think your first one is a tad overdone.


----------



## Parago (May 14, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Nice shots man!  Good work on your first gig.  I agree the shots could benefit from some gentle post work.
> 
> 
> Parago, What did you do to the third pic? It looks like you increased saturation, added a bit of contrast, darkened background, added some bloom, some vignetting and...is that some radial motion blur as well?  Or are my eyes deceiving me.
> ...



Spot on =)

I use Kubota Imaging Tools (Edge Blur Modified, Starburst Vignette and Lord of The Rings Everyday) and Actions and Nik Color Effects (Brilliance and Warmth and also Dynamic Skin Softener)

The reason the first one looks overdone (her skin, right?) is that they're such low res images since I grabbed them off the page here that it's hard to be subtle with it. If I had the original, it'd be more appropriate and I could adjust it a little better..


----------



## amberlark (Jun 5, 2008)

I couldn't keep my hands off of these two.  Although the concert shirts can be a bummer, it tosses all formal stuffiness out the window.  This means get funky with the creative styling. 

I really felt that this couple would love very creative images. This is a gift and a world of opportunity to find new styles.

I used Kubota Actions on both these images and a little bit of extra tweaking.

Actions used on couple:

"*Digital fill Flash*" AV2...on the couple
"*Smokeless burn*" AV2...I add a bit around the edges
"*Ancient*" AV4...This is the darkness.
"*Landscape Radiance*" AV2...punched that saturation.
"*Border Black with white vert*" Production 2...The frame with a color picked keyline from the image.
"*Amazing Detail finder CS2" *AV2...I used this on his eyes and a touch on hers.

I also use the patch tool to get rid of the dirt clod and replace it with extra flower.  I cropped the image just a touch.









Actions used on the gal:

"*KevX Process Combo" *AV1...This adds an serious color pop.
"*Digital fill flash*" AV2...eyes eyes and more eyes
"*Eye color enhancer*" AV3...eyes
"*Dark line eraser*" AV3...Under the eyes
"*The New BW*" AV2...The black and white. There is a mask already set up to paint back in color. I painted back the eyes super light and the flower slowly building the color.
"*Smokeless Burn*" AV2...This is a great tool for making a personal vignette. I painted just the outside edges.

I cropped it just a touch, and added a medium sloppy border called "Candy".








Amber
Kubota Image Tools team


----------



## bellacat (Jun 11, 2008)

I love those edits Amber. I am going to go check out those actions


----------



## amberlark (Jun 11, 2008)

bellacat said:


> I love those edits Amber. I am going to go check out those actions




Thanks a ton, I had a great time doing it.  The "Digital Fill Flash" and "Smokeless Burn" on Artistic Tools V2 are the Actions I use the very most of.  They are paint tools that allow you to paint in light or darkness onto the image.  These are different from a burn and dodge tool, as they will not hurt the detail in the image.  These make a world of difference and I pretty much use them in every single edit I ever do. 

Amber
Kubota Image Tools team


----------



## cd12799 (Jun 20, 2008)

Parago said:


> I agree.. here's my go at them.



Wow!  I love the post production work and how much difference it makes.  How do I learn how to do this?  What books or sites would you recommend?  I am not a professional photographer, or even an aspiring one, I just want to take cool pictures of my kids.  I went to a photo shop and they helped me pick out a great camera, but this post production work (that I'm trying to find out more about) is awesome.  It really makes the pictures look great.  And that goes for the other edits by amberlark too.  I love it and want to learn how to do it!  Thanks!


----------



## Parago (Jun 20, 2008)

As a first and basic step I would recommend purchasing Photoshop Elements (as it is the most affordable version) and take classes for it - either online or at a local college or whatever. Understanding Photoshop is the basis for photo enhancement, in my opinion.

betterphoto.com offers a variety of classes on the subject - go check them out.


----------



## mlrohr4 (Jun 20, 2008)

The B & W one is awesome...literally gave me cold chills! They look so in love and that's what you are trying to capture.


----------



## cd12799 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank you Parago.  I will check it out!


----------



## LizzyQ (Jul 4, 2008)

mlrohr4 said:


> The B & W one is awesome...literally gave me cold chills! They look so in love and that's what you are trying to capture.



thanks!


----------



## Christina (Jul 6, 2008)

you did well for your first paid shoot, 
agreed that there should be some extra PP done,
but you have the right idea.


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree. But then maybe that's what they wanted. I do like the B&W shot. 




bikefreax said:


> They are nice but I wish they would have worn something other than concert t-shirts.


----------

